# March Clearance Sale & Weekend Events - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (2/3/18)

The March Madness Clearance Sale has started. Pull in or check out the deals online.

Also check out our weekend guide.

Friday 2nd March 2018 - Clearance Sale and XHYPE Launch. Make sure you pop in today for the launch of XHYPE LIQUID. The guys from XHYPE have doubled the prize / giveaway total to over R10000.

Saturday 3rd March 2018. Last day of clearance Sale

Sunday - Charged Sundays (Get your 25r's for only R80 a battery while stocks last!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/march-madness-sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/3/18)

Will u be able to add the batteries in the cart and the price will be adjusted automatically or is there a discount code ?


----------



## Sir Vape (3/3/18)

Batteries will already be at the reduced price on the website on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/3/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Batteries will already be at the reduced price on the website on Sunday.



Around what time will it be updated on the site ?


----------



## Braki (3/3/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Batteries will already be at the reduced price on the website on Sunday.


I will be sitting at 12 tonight to see  

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/3/18)

Price isn't updated yet. Have been trying since 12 am ! Or am I doing something wrong ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/3/18)

Just got updated on the site. Order placed. Thank you so much


----------



## Silver (4/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Price isn't updated yet. Have been trying since 12 am ! Or am I doing something wrong ?



Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
I just checked now and those batts are on the site at R80
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-samsung-inr-25r-2500-mah-20a-18650

Reactions: Like 1


----------

